
Metabase, an open source business analytics startup, closes $8M Series A by NEA - tlrobinson
https://www.businessinsider.com/metabase-an-open-source-business-analytics-startup-closes-8-million-2019-4
======
cammsaul
Excited to see this. I love Metabase and use it every day.

